# I have Snowdogg mount for a newer GMC. Came off a2014.



## Carlos56 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey guys I have Snowdogg mount that needs a good home. Came off a 2014 Sierra 2500 HD. Its only a few years old and it only plowed my driveway. Sold the plow to my brother (he plows the driveway now lol) but he couldn't use the mount. I'm in Springfield MA if anyone is interested.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the site @Carlos56, good luck in your sale. lowblue:


----------



## Carlos56 (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks. Lots of good info on here.


----------

